# Very technical/insider jargon status of BD



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

I am re-posting Alex's insider scoop here in the interest of keeping alive this very interesting (yet jargon filled) post about current Blu-ray Disc Association (BDA) status/decisions. It might get deleted on its original site. :cunning: 


Alex Millians said:


> Made-up things from the 9th BDA Japan Seminar, 9/14/07...
> 
> BD-ROM Part 3 goes from 2.0 to 2.1: answers 12 "issues" such as adding support for 3 consecutive B frames in VC-1 when EPS is <= 1s, defining a new HAVi config for mixing full screen SD with HD planes for subs and graphics (i.e., a mechanism to turn non-HD PiP into fullscreen w/o messing up the planar model), and--in surely the most amazing thing ever done with the number 16 this side of "5 Lusty Lasses Take on the Offensive Starting Lineup of The Denver Broncos"--changing the angle jump restriction from 40k/8k to 640k/128k.
> 
> ...


Link to original post.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

^^^ a BD insider (Bill Sheppard from Sun) has said in reference to: "_and a big question mark in the #3 spot, where one would expect the Apple logo_" that it should have had Acer in that slot. Also Warner Home Video showed 23 slides not one.

Alex's bogus math, "_A 1.9:1 advantage for BD, in other words_", at the end was meant in fun. :bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The "very technical" aspect of the post set in with me... :dizzy:


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

:dontknow: Hmmm. That read made my head hurt. :dizzy:


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

bobgpsr relating Bill Sheppard's comment said:


> Also Warner Home Video showed 23 slides not one.


Alex's response to Bill about this:


Alex Millians said:


> I guess 23 slides about Warner's support for Blu-ray *would* convey a different message.
> 
> Unfortunately, of the 23 slides, only 4 slides contain anything substantive about Blu-ray (assuming a slide telling us who supports Blu-ray for the 1,000th time is substantive), and 2 of those 4 actually make Blu-ray look a bit behind the curve, as no Blu-ray players can (yet) do everything that Warner apparently considers "Required Features and Specifications" for a next gen format. The rest of the deck was Warner reminding everyone how great they are and that DVD is trending down.


----------

